# Unterschied mensch Tier



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Halllo

Wir haben in Religion momentan das Thema Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier und müssen dazu einen Aufsatz schreiben nur mir fällt nichts 
Ich will hier keinen Fertigen Aufsatz sondern einfach nur ein paar anregungen und auch keine Biologischen Unterschiede, sonder was eigenschaften verhalten etc angeht.
Und bitte nur ernst gemeinte Beiträge bitte

Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 

Lodrik23


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

bewusstsein
sprache
werkzeug
geplantes handeln
lösen von unbekannten problemen aufgrund von bekannten tatsachen


die punkte fallen mir ein. vieles kann man auf mensch und tier anwenden, aber alles zusammen macht wohl nen menschen aus.


----------



## Alion (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bewusstsein
> sprache
> werkzeug
> geplantes handeln
> ...


Biologisch gesehen sind wir auch nur Tiere.
Sprache und Werkzeuge kann man auch bei Tieren finden. Bsp. ein Affe der eine Stock dazu verwendet Ameisen aus dem Nest zu locken. Der Stock ist ein primitives Werkzeug. Sprache kann man bei Walen und Delphinen beobachten. Sie sind vielleicht nicht so ausgereift wie unsere aber dennoch kann es als Sprache bezeichnet werden.

Der einzige unterschied ist, dass wir ein erweitertes bewusstsein als die Tiere haben. Wir machen machen uns Gedanken darüber wie die Welt aufgebaut ist und woher wir kommen.


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

hab ja geschrieben, dass einzelne punkte auch auf tiere zutreffen ...  und woher weisst du, dass die delphine sich keine gedanken über ihre welt machen? ;-)


----------



## sarika (8. September 2009)

instinktives und bewußtes handeln, es gibt auch beim menschen noch gewisse instinkte die er nicht abschalten kann, aber bewußtes handeln ist bei den tieren eher selten.

spiegel....stelle ein tier vor den spiegel, es wird entweder den "spielgefährten" suchen oder gar nicht reagieren (allerdings machen das auch kleine kinder bis ca 2 jahre) ubnd stelle einen menschen davor, der weiß genau daß er das ist (sich selbst erkennen und wahrnemen)



wenn mir noch was eifällt schreib ichs noch auf, viel spaß beim schreiben


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

genau das ist halt auch mein problem wenn man sich die Punkte genau ansieht

-Sprache:

Wir menschen haben viele Sprachen aber auch die Tiere haben eine Sprache mit der sie sich verständigen können. Ich denke in dem Punkt unterscheiden wir uns nur deshalb von den Tieren das wir eine Fremde Sprache lernen können. Was Tiere nicht können so denk ich mal da ich noch nie gesehen habe wie sich ein Wal mit einem Hund unterhalten hat =)

-Bewusstsein

Es stimmt wir machen uns Gedanken aber ich denke das ist auch ein Problem der Menschheit vllt machen wir uns zuviele Gedanken?

-werkzeuge: Gut dadurch das wir auf 2 Beinen laufen und unsre arme benutzen können gibt uns das einige Vorteile abgesehn von den Affen gibt es wenige Tiere die "arme" haben und diese GEschickt nutzen können.

-geplantes handeln:

Ich denke Tiere planen auch ihr Handeln Raubtiere zB wenn sie jagen gehn oder zB Eichhörnchen die ihr Futter vergraben um im Winter zu überleben

-lösen von unbekannten problemen aufgrund von bekannten tatsachen

ich denke diese Eigenschaft schließt wieder darauf das wir vieles Wissen/wissen wollen was auch hilfreich ist

zu dem Spiegel nimm wale es ist herausgefunden worden das Wale sich selbst im spiegel sehen und sich darin auch wiedererkennen können


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> instinktives und bewußtes handeln, es gibt auch beim menschen noch gewisse instinkte die er nicht abschalten kann, aber bewußtes handeln ist bei den tieren eher selten.
> 
> spiegel....stelle ein tier vor den spiegel, es wird entweder den "spielgefährten" suchen oder gar nicht reagieren (allerdings machen das auch kleine kinder bis ca 2 jahre) ubnd stelle einen menschen davor, der weiß genau daß er das ist (sich selbst erkennen und wahrnemen)
> 
> ...



menschenaffen erkennen sich selbst.

es gibt da experimente mit denen man rauskriegt ob ein tier sich selbst bewusst wahrnimmt. man malt ihnen einen weissen fleck auf die stirn und setzt sie vor den spiegel. wenn sie dann versuchen den fleck wegzubekommen, dann wissen sie, dass sie das selbst sind (haben ein bewusstsein).

das klappt wohl mit menschenaffen, aber auch krähenvögel sollen das hinkriegen wenn meine erinnerung mich nicht täuscht.


in der schweiz österreich klagen wohl seit ein paar jahren gegen die dortige regierung, weil sie für einen menschenaffen die grundrechte anerkannt haben wollen mit dem hinweis, dass er auf dem niveau eines 3-jährigen (?) ist, was sprache und handeln betrifft. und dreijährige haben auch grundrechte ... 


wenn du da ein wenig googelst und dir deren begründungen anschaust, dann kriegst du mit, dass es eben nicht soooo viele unterschiede zwischen mensch und tier gibt.

ob dass einem religionslehrer aber gefällt?


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Lodrik23 schrieb:


> 1.-Sprache:
> 
> Wir menschen haben viele Sprachen aber auch die Tiere haben eine Sprache mit der sie sich verständigen können. Ich denke in dem Punkt unterscheiden wir uns nur deshalb von den Tieren das wir eine Fremde Sprache lernen können. Was Tiere nicht können so denk ich mal da ich noch nie gesehen habe wie sich ein Wal mit einem Hund unterhalten hat =)
> 
> ...



1. Kennste ein Tier was seinen Kollegen eine Nachricht hinterläßt? Also ich rede jetzt nicht von Duftstoffen als Kommunikationsmittel sondern gezieltes erfinden von Zeichen zur Verständigung! Meines Wissens gibt es nur ein paar Affen die das können weil sie es vom Menschen gelernt bekommen haben.

2. Wenn ein Tier jagen geht, dann macht es das weil es Hunger hat, wenn ein Eichhörnchen Futter sammelt wird es wohl auch nicht wissen wieso, sein Instinkt sagt ihm, das ist wichtig.

Genauso wie ungeklärt ist, warum viele Tiere bei größeren Naturkatastrophen kurz zuvor flüchten. Man unterstellt den Tieren eher ein kollektives Instinktbewußtsein, während der Mensch eben eher ein einzelnes Bewußtsein hat.  (was nicht bewiesen, aber vermutet wird)

3. tatsächlich auch im Tierreich zu finden! Aber nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie es ein Mensch machen würde.


Fazit:

Der Mensch hebt sich von den Tieren ab in dem er nicht nur seinen Instinkten folgt sondern über sein Handeln nachdenkt. Das er forplant und seine Schwächen durch Erfindungen ausgleicht. Warum haben wir Häuser? Autos?

Wir streben nach Entwicklung! Während ein Tier mit seiner täglichen Nahrung durchaus zufrieden ist!


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

das weis ich halt nicht und da unsre Relilehrerin das benoten will -.-. Oberflächlich betrachtet gibt es viele Unterschiede nur wenn man sich diese genauer betrachtet existieren sehr wenige

das stimmt wir streben nach vollkommenheit und versuchen uns das Leben so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Bei Tieren kann man ihr bewusstsein eher als Instinkt definieren.

Zu der Sprache ich bin rein vom akusstischen ausgegangen aber es gibt Tiere die anderen Nachrichten hinterlassen nimm Ratten 

Leg in einen Käfig von mehreren Ratten ein Stück Käse mit Gift hin 
Eine Ratte wird es essen stirbt sie daran sofort wird keine der anderen Ratten jemals wieder ein Stück dieses Käse essen was auch wieder darauf schließen lässt das Tiere in gewisser weiser Nachrichten hinterlassen und dabei auch über ein Hohes maß an intelligenz verfügen


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Der größte Unterschied neben der Anatomie dürfte das logische Denken sein.

Tiere folgen ihrem Instinkt. Sie tun Dinge also nicht aufgrund logischer Schlussfolgerungen. Nehmen wir dein Beispiel mit dem Eichhörnchen. Das Eichhörnchen vergräbt seine Nüsse weil ihm sein Instinkt es so vorgibt. Nicht weil er sich denkt: "Hm, es wird kühler. Ich glaube es wird bald Winter. Im Winter find ich immer so schwer Nüsse. Ich glaube ich vergrabe mal welche." Eine solche logische Schlussfolgerung könnten Menschen aber aufbauen. 
Nun mögen einige sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt bewiesen ist, dass Tiere nicht denken können. Klar gibt es immer einige Thesen die das Gegenteil behaupten. Nur wären Tiere in ihrem Wesen und ihrem Verhalten wirklich immernoch so wie sie schon vor hunderten Jahren waren, wenn sie logisch denken könnten? Denn mit logischem Denken geht der Fortschritt einher.

Achja, Tiere unterscheiden sich gravierend gegenüber dem Menschen in deren Tun. Tiere tun Dinge nur zur eigenen Arterhaltung. Ihr gesammtes Leben ist auf darauf "beschränkt" und ausgerichtet.
Menschen hingegen tun Dinge aus Neid, Habgier, Zorn und Wolllust. Kein Tier wurde ein anderes Tier töten, weil es mehr Nüsse hat...

In Wahrheit ist der Mensch das Tier.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Der ansicht bin ich auch Tiere töten nicht weil sie gefallen daran finden oder zb mehr nüsse oder so haben menschen schon Tiere entwickeln auch keine waffen um ihresgleichen zu töten. Aber woher weis das Eichhörnchen das es die nüsse vergraben muss?? Und warum macht es das meist nur dann wenn winter kommt ?


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Der größte Unterschied neben der Anatomie dürfte das logische Denken sein.
> 
> Tiere folgen ihrem Instinkt. Sie tun Dinge also nicht aufgrund logischer Schlussfolgerungen. Nehmen wir dein Beispiel mit dem Eichhörnchen. Das Eichhörnchen vergräbt seine Nüsse weil ihm sein Instinkt es so vorgibt. Nicht weil er sich denkt: "Hm, es wird kühler. Ich glaube es wird bald Winter. Im Winter find ich immer so schwer Nüsse. Ich glaube ich vergrabe mal welche." Eine solche logische Schlussfolgerung können Menschen aber aufbauen.
> Nun mögen einige sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt bewiesen ist, dass Tiere nicht denken können. Klar gibt es immer einige Thesen die das Gegenteil behaupten. Nur wären Tiere in ihrem Wesen und ihrem Verhalten wirklich immernoch so wie sie schon vor hunderten Jahren waren, wenn sie logisch denken könnten. Denn mit logischem Denken geht der Fortschritt einher.



na ganz so dumm sind tiere nicht:

"In Großstädten nutzen die Tiere den Autoverkehr als Nussknacker: Die Krähen verteilen Nüsse auf dem Zebrastreifen, solange die Autos an der roten Ampel stehen. Springt die Ampel auf grün, rollen die Fahrzeuge über die Nüsse. Die Krähen brauchen ihr Futter bei der nächsten Ampelschaltung nur mehr abzuholen. "



> Achja, Tiere unterscheiden sich gravierend gegenüber dem Menschen in deren Tun. Tiere tun Dinge nur zur eigenen Arterhaltung. Ihr gesammtes Leben ist auf darauf "beschränkt" und ausgerichtet.
> Menschen hingegen tun Dinge aus Neid, Habgier, Zorn und Wolllust. Kein Tier wurde ein anderes Tier töten, weil es mehr Nüsse hat...




affen sind auch nur menschen:

"Viele Biologen sind deshalb mittlerweile der Überzeugung, daß der Homo sapiens künftig ohne viel Federlesens der Gattung der Schimpansen zugerechnet werden müßte. Mühelos hantieren Menschenaffen mit Werkzeugen, in Gefangenschaft lernen sie etliche Worte der Taubstummensprache. Die zotteligen Wesen lügen und betrügen, werfen mit Steinen, gehen planmäßig auf die Jagd, terrorisieren schwache Artgenossen und führen, wie Affenkundlerin Goodall im afrikanischen Dschungel beobachtete, blutige Vernichtungskriege gegen fremde Stämme. "


du siehst tiere in nem falschen licht. auch tiere kennen gefühle wie neid, habgier, zorn und wollust. und sie töten einander wegen nahrung, weibchen, lebensraum ...


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Weil es dies im Laufe seiner Entwicklung gelernt hat oder es schlichtweg von seinen Eltern abguckt. Das Eichhörnchen hat sich seinem Lebensraum angepasst. Es gibt m.M. gewisse Dinge, die einfach fest in Tieren verankert sind. Menschliche Instinkte sind m.M. deswegen so "verkrüppelt" weil wir diese nicht mehr benötigen. Wir haben unsere eigenen Instinkte durch Maschinen ersetzt. Maschinen die uns sagen, wann der Winter kommt, wie spät es ist, wann Regen kommt, etc. 

Es gibt viele Berichte darüber das Menschen die längere Zeit in freier Wildbahn gelebt haben, andere und ausgeprägtere Wahrnehmungen haben als "Großstädtler".

Hast du ein Haustier? Katze oder Hund? Hast du deren Verhalten bei gewissen Sachen mal genauer beobachtet? Meine Katze weiß immer ziehmlich genau wann es 19.00Uhr ist und somit Zeit zum Fressen. Könntest du das ohne Uhr?


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> affen sind auch nur menschen:
> 
> "Viele Biologen sind deshalb mittlerweile der Überzeugung, daß der Homo sapiens künftig ohne viel Federlesens der Gattung der Schimpansen zugerechnet werden müßte. Mühelos hantieren Menschenaffen mit Werkzeugen, in Gefangenschaft lernen sie etliche Worte der Taubstummensprache. *Die zotteligen Wesen lügen und betrügen, werfen mit Steinen, gehen planmäßig auf die Jagd, terrorisieren schwache Artgenossen und führen, wie Affenkundlerin Goodall im afrikanischen Dschungel beobachtete, blutige Vernichtungskriege gegen fremde Stämme. "*
> 
> ...



Tja... was soll man dazu sagen? Das es in der Verwandtschaft liegt? oO

wie du schon so schön sagst: Affen sind auch nur Menschen.....


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Weil es dies im Laufe seiner Entwicklung gelernt hat oder es schlichtweg von seinen Eltern abguckt.



von wem redest du jetzt?



> Das Eichhörnchen hat sich seinem Lebensraum angepasst. Es gibt m.M. gewisse Dinge, die einfach fest in Tieren verankert sind. Menschliche Instinkte sind m.M. deswegen so "verkrüppelt" weil wir diese nicht mehr benötigen. Wir haben unsere eigenen Instinkte durch Maschinen ersetzt. Maschinen die uns sagen, wann der Winter kommt, wie spät es ist, wann Regen kommt, etc.
> 
> Es gibt viele Berichte darüber das Menschen die längere Zeit in freier Wildbahn gelebt haben, andere und ausgeprägtere Wahrnehmungen haben als "Großstädtler".



bestreite ich nicht.



> Hast du ein Haustier? Katze oder Hund? Hast du deren Verhalten bei gewissen Sachen mal genauer beobachtet? Meine Katze weiß immer ziehmlich genau wann es 19.00Uhr ist und somit Zeit zum Fressen. Könntest du das ohne Uhr?



jepp. kann ich. hab auch ne innere uhr. dazu der sonnenstand. das passt ... 


ich hatte geschrieben, dass tiere auch aus niederen beweggründen heraus töten. dass nur der mensch böse ist ist blödsinn.

kennst du das youtube-video, in dem der affe löwenbabys ärgert? dass tut er weil er spass dran hat .. nicht weil es ein instinkt ist.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

ja ich habe einen hund der weis auch wanns 12 uhr ist wegen essen zum teil kann ich das auch =))) ich weis ungefähr wann 12 ist meistens weil ich da hunger bekomme aber auch nur dann wenn ich kurz vorher nichts gegessen habe


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> na ganz so dumm sind tiere nicht:
> 
> "In Großstädten nutzen die Tiere den Autoverkehr als Nussknacker: Die Krähen verteilen Nüsse auf dem Zebrastreifen, solange die Autos an der roten Ampel stehen. Springt die Ampel auf grün, rollen die Fahrzeuge über die Nüsse. Die Krähen brauchen ihr Futter bei der nächsten Ampelschaltung nur mehr abzuholen. "
> 
> ...


Du nutzt hier 16 Jahre alte Berichte eines fast schon extremistischen Tierschützers in einem Axel Springer Magazin. Das der Schimpanse dem Menschen extrem ähnlich ist, steht außer Frage. Schliesslich dürften wir den selben Vorfahren haben. Auch ist es selbstredent, dass einige Tiere auch über Menschen ähnliche Fertigkeiten verfügen. Aber ich denke wir sind uns zumindest in der Definition der Bezeichnungen "Mensch" und "Tier" einig. Ob nun der Schimpanse in Wahrheit ein Mensch ist, steht hier nichts wirklich zur Diskussion. Es geht hier um die Unterschiede auf Grundlage der hiesigen Definition der Wörter.

Dein Punkt das Tiere auch aus "niederen Beweggründen" töten wie es Menschen tun hätte ich gerne irgendwie belegt. Ein Youtube Video wo ein Schimpanse mit einem Löwenbaby spielt ist auf jedenfall kein solcher Beleg.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung das Tiere von ihrem Verhalten und ihre Art besser sind als wir Menschen ich hab zB noch nie gesehn das Tiere ihren Lebensraum mutwillig vernichten


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Sieh mal in Biologie nach, irgendwann 10. Klasse nimmt man Verhaltenslehre durch.


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> von wem redest du jetzt?



Vom Eichhörnchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> jepp. kann ich. hab auch ne innere uhr. dazu der sonnenstand. das passt ...





Lodrik23 schrieb:


> ja ich habe einen hund der weis auch wanns 12 uhr ist wegen essen zum teil kann ich das auch =))) ich weis ungefähr wann 12 ist meistens weil ich da hunger bekomme aber auch nur dann wenn ich kurz vorher nichts gegessen habe



Das mit dem Essen war nur ein Beispiel das jeder nachvollziehen dürfte. Es gibt da wesentlich gravierernde Beispiele. Klar kann der Mensch die Zeit auch durch gewisse Faktoren ohne Uhr schätzen. Aber bei Leibe nicht so genau und dauerhaft wie es Tiere können. Dazu sind uns nunmal im Laufe der Zeit zuviele Wahrnehmungen verloren gegangen. Stell dich selber mal auf die Probe. Versuche mal eine komplette Woche ohne Uhr auszukommen. Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass deine Wahrnehmung diesbezüglich schon extrem beschränkt ist und das sich diese im Laufe der Woche merklich verbessern wird.

Aber btw.: Wir kommen hier arg vom Thema ab.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

wieso vom Thema ab es geht ja um die unterschiede =) zu deinem Thema mit der zeit einschätzung das können tiere wirklich besser als wie Vögel wissen viel früher wann winter wird und fliegen nach süden zb
Das ist zb auch ein Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier aber wirkliche Unterschiede zu finden ist sehr schwer


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

jepp. deswegen lass ich das uhr-thema auch mal.

was sind für dich niedere beweggründe?

beispiel löwen: kommt ein neuer löwe in einem rudel an die macht, tötet er die jungen die vom ehemaligen herrscher gezeugt wurden.

"Wölfe sind stark soziale Tiere und leben in Rudeln. Im Yellowstone ist die durchschnittliche Rudelgröße elf Tiere; einige haben über die doppelte Anzahl (in Gebieten mit vielen Wölfen, hat 25% der Rudel 8 oder mehr Mitglieder). Das Rudel ist eine hoch entwickelte und komplex soziale Familie, mit Anführern (das Alpha-Männchen und Alpha-Weibchen) und niederrangige Mitglieder, jedes hat seine individuellen Persönlichkeitszüge. Rudel beanspruchen ein Revier, die sie mit Duftmarken aus Urin markieren und *verteidigen es gegen Eindringlingen von anderen Wölfen* (Einzeltiere oder ganze Rudel)."

"Ein typischer Ameisenstaat besteht überwiegend aus unfruchtbaren Weibchen und kann mehrere Millionen Individuen umfassen. Daneben existieren in jeder Kolonie eine oder mehrere Königinnen, welche die reproduktive Rolle innehaben. Die geflügelten männlichen Individuen haben einzig die Aufgabe, die ebenfalls geflügelten Jungköniginnen während des Hochzeitsflugs zu begatten. Die Arbeiterinnen sind meist wesentlich kleiner als die sich fortpflanzenden Individuen und flügellos. Am Hinterleib haben sie Giftdrüsen, die bei vielen Arten in einen Giftstachel münden. Oft ist dieser jedoch zurückgebildet oder fehlt ganz. Vergleichsweise hochentwickelt ist bei Ameisen das Geruchs- und Geschmacksvermögen. Die Kommunikation mit anderen Individuen erfolgt unter anderem über Pheromone. Unter den Tieren herrscht eine Arbeitsteilung und es gibt unter anderem Brutpflegerinnen, Nestbauerinnen oder Nahrungssucherinnen. *Ameisenstaaten verhalten sich benachbarten Staaten gegenüber in der Regel extrem aggressiv.*"

edit: letztendlich will ich nur zeigen, dass sich tiere auch bekämpfen wenn es um einen vorteil für sie geht. ob der vorteil nahrung, fortpflanzung oder lebensraum ist ist völlig egal. und da sind wir menschen eben nicht anders.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Also grundsätzlich würd ich es mal so einteilen:

Während Tiere überwiegend instinktiv handeln, strebt der Mensch nach höherem.

Tatsächlich haben wir noch diese Ur-eigenen Instinkte, doch sind sie langsam verkümmert weil wir sie nicht brauchen! Das ist wie ein Couchpotato das nach 20 Jahren mal wieder joggen geht! Der ist genausowenig trainiert.

Aber es geht! Wenn man es trainiert! Schonmal 5 Minuten vor deinem Wecker aufgewacht weil du dort aufwachen wolltest? Oder Lehrer die sogar bei neuem Unterrichtsstoff instinktiv wissen, wieviel Zeit ihnen in etwa noch bleibt. Wir hatten auch mal einen Instinkt der uns vor Gefahren gewarnt hat, der ist auch "etwas verkümmert!"

Der Mensch strebt nach höherem und deshalb gibt er sich nicht damit zu frieden "jetzt" etwas durch einen Trick (Vögel, Nüsse, Ampel) zu lösen oder Werkzeuge zu basteln, er verbessert seine Methoden konsequent. 

Leider gibt es einen Urinstinkt den wir nicht abschalten können: Gier!

Dieser führt dazu, das wir nicht nur mehr können, sondern auch immer mehr wollen!


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Aber sie tun es nicht grundlos nur weil es ihnen Spass macht oder weil sie langeweile haben. Gut es gibt nicht viele Menschen die aus langeweile töten oder weils sie spass daran haben


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Die Löwen töten die Kinder des ehemaligen Rudelführers zur Arterhaltung. Nur der Stärkere soll seine Gene verbreiten dürfen. 

Und nur weil Tiere gegenüber Rivalen und Eindringlingen aggressiv sind und diese mitunter töten, hat das nichts mit niederer Beweggründen zu tun. Im Gegenteil. Auch das dient nur der eigenen Sicherheit und somit Arterhaltung.


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

oke. das mit dem grundlos ist ein argument. aber wieso fangen katzen mäuse und vögel auch wenn sie zu hause genug zu fressen bekommen. jagdtrieb schon klar. aber letztendlich grundlos ... oder?

und dann weiss ich aus erzählungen, dass viele raubtiere in einen blutrausch verfallen. das sind unter anderem füchste oder mader im hühnerstall. die beissen dann alles tot was sich bewegt ... obwohl sie nur ein tier zum fressen mitnehmen. der rest ist also auch grundlos gestorben. das töten schadet dem raubtier sogar, da ja im normalfall zukünftig dort keine beute mehr zu holen ist ...


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Meine Katze legt mir immer tote Mäuse und Vögel vors Bett. (Sie isst sie nichtmal!)
Wenn die Biester Atomwaffen hätten,würden sie diese auch benutzen!


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

wenn aber dazu fehlt ihnen die nötige "motorik" und zu den Instinkten neben der Gier haben wir einen Urinstinkt den wir auch nie loswerden und zwar die Angst ohne sie könnten wir nicht leben.
Und jeder der jetzt behauptet noch nie angst gehabt zu haben zeigt damit das er Angst davor hat schwäche zu zeigen


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. das mit dem grundlos ist ein argument. aber wieso fangen katzen mäuse und vögel auch wenn sie zu hause genug zu fressen bekommen. jagdtrieb schon klar. aber letztendlich grundlos ... oder?
> 
> und dann weiss ich aus erzählungen, dass viele raubtiere in einen blutrausch verfallen. das sind unter anderem füchste oder mader im hühnerstall. die beissen dann alles tot was sich bewegt ... obwohl sie nur ein tier zum fressen mitnehmen. der rest ist also auch grundlos gestorben. das töten schadet dem raubtier sogar, da ja im normalfall zukünftig dort keine beute mehr zu holen ist ...



"da ist was buntes was zwischert! *hinwackel* oh es rennt! Schnell hinterher!!"

So könnt ich meinen Hund beschreiben! Der will auch immer zu jeder Katze hinrennen! Das die darüber nicht übermässig erfreut sind, könnt ihr euch vorstellen! Es gibt eine bei uns im Haus die kennen sich schon ewig, aber trotzdem ist sie vorsichtig! (zumindestens seit er doppelt so groß ist...). Er rennt hin, entweder sie haut ab und wetzt auf nen Baum oder sie bleibt liegen und faucht ihn an. Dann bleibt er Schwanzwedelnd vor ihr stehen. 

Würdest du da jetzt mehr Instinkt oder Intelligenz unterstellen?

Ich tendiere eindeutig zu Instinkt......


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Tja das Thema Hauskatzen ist auch ein ganz spezielles. Der Mensch hat in die Natur eingegriffen und aus normalen Wildtieren Schmusetierchen gemacht. Da aber nunmal die Hauskatze auf ein wild lebendes Raubtier zurück geht, kommt es natürlich auch vor, dass Hauskatzen noch solch wildes Verhalten an den Tag legen. 
Ferner sehen Katzen die Mäuse mit unter auch nur als Spielzeug an An dem man prima seine Jagdfertigkeiten weiter trainieren kann. Auch wenn man satt ist. 
Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass Katzen Mäuse auch als "Geschenk" für das Rudel _(also Frauchen und Herrchen)_ fangen.
Ich selber wohne unmittelbar am Waldrand und habe zwei Katzen. Nicht selten sitzen sie vorm Fenster mit einer Maus im Maul und wollen sie mir übergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommen wir aber vom hunderstel ins tausendstel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch ein Blutrausch ist für mich kein niederer Beweggrund. Klar sterben dabei unnötig Tiere. Aber der Grundgedanke des Maders, Hai oder des Fuches war das Fressen und nicht das Zerfetzen.

Edit:



Manowår schrieb:


> Meine Katze legt mir immer tote Mäuse und Vögel vors Bett. (Sie isst sie nichtmal!)
> Wenn die Biester Atomwaffen hätten,würden sie diese auch benutzen!


Wie bereits oben geschrieben ist das ein Geschenk für dich. Ein Dankeschön. Deine Katze möchte dir als Rudelführer nunmal auch Futter mitbringen und Dankbarkeit signalisieren. Ich empfehle dir daher auch die Katze nicht zu bestrafen oder die Maus vor ihren Augen wegzuwerfen. So grotesk es klingen mag.


----------



## Trinithi (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Dein Punkt das Tiere auch aus "niederen Beweggründen" töten wie es Menschen tun hätte ich gerne irgendwie belegt. Ein Youtube Video wo ein Schimpanse mit einem Löwenbaby spielt ist auf jedenfall kein solcher Beleg.



Also ich hätte da ein Beispiel. 

Katzen. 
Mein Kater hat schon unzählige Male, halb tote Mäuse mit nach Hause gebracht. Er hat damit gespielt. 
Er beabsichtigte gar nicht die Maus zu fressen. Das arme Tier hatte wohl das Rückrat gebrochen und schleppte sich irgendwann davon. 
Als es sich nicht mehr richtig bewegen konnte, war das Spielzeug anscheinend nicht mehr interessant genug. 

Ich weiss, das Katzenmütter ihren Jungen halb tote Beute mit bringen damit sie jagen lernen. 
Und ich weiss das tote Beute vor der Haustür, als Geschenk von der Katze betrachtet werden darf. 
Aber ich weiss nicht was mein Kater sich dabei gedacht hat. 
Ob er uns das Jagen beibringen wollte oder einfach nur damit gespielt hat weil es lustig war, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Ich vermute aber dass es reiner Zeitvertreib war.

Edit: Mein Gott bin ich langsam. Sry. Thema Katze, ist schon aufgegriffen worden.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass Katzen Mäuse auch als "Geschenk" für das Rudel _(also Frauchen und Herrchen)_ fangen.



Hunde haben Herrchen, Katzen haben Dienstpersonal! XD

Aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht! ^^ Wahrscheinlich ihre Art zum Wohl des Rudels beizutragen: "Hier ne Maus, die ist noch frisch (halbtot) damit ihr auch mal was anständiges zum futtern kriegt und nicht denkt, ich fress euch die Haare vom Kopf!^^


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Hey ich mag meine Katze und streichel sie auch,wenn sie mir tote Tiere vor die Füße legt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann nur nicht so ein geplapper ab "Menschen sind dooof und Tiere tooooll"


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Dasi behauptet auch niemand beide sind auf ihre art einzigartig aber ich kann es auch nicht abhaben wenn jemand behauptet das wir Menschen besser sind als Tiere nur weil wir sprechen können technik haben etc wenn man es ganz genau nimmt entwickeln wir uns wieder zurück ich denke jeder kennt das schöne bild der evolutionstheorie mit dem menschen am ende vorm fernseher?


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Nach dem 3WW sind wir eh wieder zurückgeworfen.
Das Leben nimmt halt seinen Weg,fertig aus. :>


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Richtig nur am ende werden wir erkennen das wir uns selbst vernichtet haben

so dann wollen wir mal sehn ob ich einen halbwegs passablen aufsatz hinbekomme =) wenn ich nur wüsste was ich in die einleitung schreiben soll -.-


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Und diverse Insekten töten den Partner nachm Sex..
Das sind doch 2 absolut verschiedene Welten,von denen ihr hier sprecht :>


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

genaugenommen sind wir nicht so verschieden wie wir denken das töten nach dem Fortpflanzungsakt zb bei den spinnen dient auch wieder der Instinkt der nahrungsaufnahme. Ich bin sogar der Meinung das das weibliche geschlecht nur unter den menschen als das "schwache Geschlecht gesehen wird" warum auch immer im Tierreich ist dem nicht so


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Ach und ne Fliege hängt nicht zufällig im Netz?Oder die Natur hätte es ja so regeln können,dass das Männchen ein "Präsent" mitbringt?
Tiere sind nicht besser als Menschen,denen ist es einfach nur scheiss egal,weil sie nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier?

Wir benutzen komplexere Werkzeuge...


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ach und ne Fliege hängt nicht zufällig nicht im Netz?Oder die Natur hätte es ja so regeln können,dass das Männchen ein "Präsent" mitbringt?
> Tiere sind nicht besser als Menschen,denen ist es einfach nur scheiss egal,weil sie nicht drüber nachdenken.


Ach herrje, was hast du denn für Gedanken? 



> Oder die Natur hätte es ja so regeln können,dass das Männchen ein "Präsent" mitbringt?


Du weißt schon das die Natur nicht einfach irgendwelche _Hotfixes _aufspielt _(um es für dich verständlicher zu formulieren)_, wenn sie merkt das irgendwas nicht für das menschliche Empfingen optimal funktioniert? Google mal die Wörter "Artenvielfalt" und "Evolution".


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das die Natur nicht einfach irgendwelche _Hotfixes _aufspielt _(um es für dich verständlicher zu formulieren)_,



Und was genau bildest du dir gerade ein Freundchen?


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich würd ich es mal so einteilen:
> 
> Während Tiere überwiegend instinktiv handeln, strebt der Mensch nach höherem.



Meiner Meinung nach gilt das nicht für alle tierischen Handlungen und vor allem ganz gewiss nicht für alle Menschen.
Menschen streben in der Regel nach Geld, Macht, Sex, etc. Also nach nicht viel anderem, als im "Rudel" möglichst weit oben in der Hierarchie zu stehen.
Menschen die nach Wissen und Vollkommenheit streben, gibt es sicher, sind aber doch eher die Ausnahme.

Zur Sache mit dem logischen Denken: Ich habe einen Hund. Dieser Hund hat sich einmal auf dem Hundespielplatz eine "Beißwurst" geschnappt und ist damit fortgelaufen. Das Spielzeug war an einr langen Schnur befestigt, deren anderes Ende an einem Holzpflock in der Erde angebunden war. Mein Hund wurde von seinen Spielkameraden verfolgt und hat auf seiner Flucht die Schnur immer weiter um den Pflock gewickelt bis am Ende alles aufgewickelt war. Da konnte er nicht weiter. Er hat sich das kurz angeschaut und ist dann mit der Beißwurst anders rum um den Pflock gelaufen bis die Schnur wieder aufgerollt war.
Das ist zumindest sehr nahe an logischem Denken.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Ich glaube, hier unterschätzen einige, wie stark der Mensch nach seinem Instinkt handelt. o_O


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

grundlegend handeln wir nach unseren instinkten auch wenn wir sie weit zurückstecken bestes beispiel der geschlechtsverkehr gilt im tierreich der Arterhaltung. Bei den menschen in erster Linie auch aber viele vollziehen diesen akt auch weil er ihnen Spass bereitet daran sieht man das wir unsere Grundinstinkte zwar noch haben aber sie in gewisser weise "entwickelt"  haben

PS: Hätte nich gedacht das das thema so reichen anklang findet =))

und nein ich studiere weder biologie oder religion -.- bin stinknormaler fachinformatiker azubi nur leider hab ich reli als fach in der berufsschule -.-


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Wenn ich mein Bein in die Richtung des Nachbarhundes strecke,versucht der Hund mein Bein zu rammeln.
Dieser Hund ist allerdings ein Weibchen,also was genau ist da jetzt die Arterhaltung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonobo Affen rammeln von Morgends bis Abends,weil sie glücklich sind,sich nach einem Streit versöhnen,Spaß dran haben,etc..wo ist die Arterhaltung? 

Manche Tiere finden es genau so "toll" wie Menschen auch. :>


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

gut aber das bestätigt auch wieder das unterschiede nur oberflächlich bestehen =) und wir bei tieferer betrachtung uns ähnlicher sind als wir denken


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Bein in die Richtung des Nachbarhundes strecke,versucht der Hund mein Bein zu rammeln.
> Dieser Hund ist allerdings ein Weibchen,also was genau ist da jetzt die Arterhaltung?
> 
> 
> ...






> „Aus Furcht, dass dies den Eindruck einer krankhaft sexbesessenen Spezies erweckt, muss ich hinzufügen, basierend auf hunderten Stunden der Beobachtung von Bonobos, dass ihre sexuelle Tätigkeit eher beiläufig und entspannt ist. Sie scheint ein vollständig natürlicher Teil ihres Gruppenlebens zu sein. Wie Menschen üben Bonobos die Sexualität nur gelegentlich, nicht ununterbrochen aus. Außerdem ist der sexuelle Kontakt bei einer durchschnittlichen Kopulationsdauer von 13 Sekunden eine nach menschlichen Standards ziemlich schnelle Angelegenheit.“ - _Franz de Waal_



Deine Nachbarshündin dürfte mit ihrem Sexualtrieb Probleme habe. Beziehungsweise mit dem Ausleben selbigem. Ist die Hündin kastriert?


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Ist kastriert,aber bei sonstigens Infos werde ich dir nicht weiterhelfen können *g*


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

Störungen im Sexualtrieb findet man bei tier und bei mensch wobei die Störung beim menschen in vielen arten ausgeprägt sein kann (Nymphomanie, auch sexualverbrechen sind eine störung des sexualtriebs)


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ist kastriert,aber bei sonstigens Infos werde ich dir nicht weiterhelfen können *g*


Habe mich mal eben etwas schlau gelesen. Da ich kein großer Hundefachmann bin. Zuerst dachte ich, dass es sich wie geschrieben um den Sexualtrieb handelt. Da sie aber kastriert ist, kann das nicht sein. Denn bei einer _(vollständigen)_ Kastration schwindet normal auch der Sexualtrieb.

Allerdings hat es mit der Fortpflanzung nicht zu tun. Was auch erklärt warum es auch Hündinen machen. Vielmehr ist es offenbar ein Dominanzverhalten. Die Hündin sieht dich ihr gegenüber im Rudel als untergeordnet an. Du solltest sie also bestimmt und deutlich zurück weisen. Solltest du sitzen aufstehen und mit einem deutlichen NEIN abweisen. 

Soviel OT sei erlaubt. Nun aber vielleicht wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Macht sie aber auch bei ihrem Herrchen,dem sie deutlich unterlegen ist und das auch immer zeigt.
Und ich soll aufstehen und das unterbrechen?Pff..dafür ist das viel zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Macht sie aber auch bei ihrem Herrchen,dem sie deutlich unterlegen ist und das auch immer zeigt.
> Und ich soll aufstehen und das unterbrechen?Pff..dafür ist das viel zu lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist Dominanzverhalten, ganz sicher. Selbst wenn der Hund weiß, dass er in der Hierarchie tiefer steht als der Mensch, versucht er doch immer wieder seinen Platz zu verbessern. Ist das ein junger oder ein alter Hund?


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

12 Jahre waren es glaube ich. Aber ist ja im prinzip auch wurscht,ist lustig anzuschauen. Aber der eigentlich Grund geht damit ja flöten,weswegen ich es genannt hatte.
Aber bei den Bonobos ist es Spaß an der Freude und Stressbewältigung :>


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2009)

Ich würde darüber schreiben wie einige Tiere aufgrund der Nähe ihrer Verwandschaft uns sehr ähneln, sich zb mit uns über ein Symbol Tastenfeld unterhalten und verstehn können( Google Kanzi), Erinnerung und Selbstbewusstsein haben die einem Kleinkind gleich kommen, aber wir die einzigen sind die sich ihre Umgebung in dem Ausmaß unterwerfen, die einzigen sind soweit wir wissen, die über meherere Generationen hinweg sich  die Welt vorstellen können!

 Wir Dinge über Welt und ihre wahre Natur herausfinden können, oder auch komplett erfundene Welten und Geschehnisse in unseren Geiste erschaffen können!

Der grösste Unterschied ist aber wohl die Komplexität der Sprache und das wir diese auch niederschreiben können und dank ihr komplexe Konzepte dastellen können!

Die anderen Tiere sind abhängig von ihrer Umgebung, wir schaffen uns unserer Umgebung selber und je mehr wir lernen desto unabhänghiger werden wir von unserer Biosphäre.

Die Quantität/Qualität an Wissen die wir von Generation zu Generation lernen und übertragen müssen ist ein weiterer Unterschied!

Kurz gesagt der Unterschied liegt in unseren Gehirn und was es leisten kann, all das was wir über die Jahrtausende erfunden haben und dank Erinnerung, Wort und Schrift auch an die nächste Generation weiter geben können!


----------



## shadow24 (8. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber bei den Bonobos ist es Spaß an der Freude und Stressbewältigung :>


bei mir auch...

aber mal zurück zu dem eigentlichen thread.da du das Referat im Religionsunterricht halten sollst,will der Lehrer sicherlich hören das die Moral und Ethik den Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet.hab vorhin auch schon den passendne Satz gelesen das "der Mensch nach Höherem strebt".


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Unser Geographielehrer hat uns immer gesagt ein Unterschied zw Mensch und Tier ist dass wir 
*Komplex Denken* können.
Ein neues Problem lösen, aufgrund unseres Wissens aus der Vergangenheit etc.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

so aufsatz fertig danke an alle die sich an der diskussion beteiligt haben zum schluss noch ein satz dazu

Tiere können ohne den Menschen überleben der Mensch kann es nicht (auch nich als Kanibale)


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

Tiere schreiben keine inhaltslosen Kommentare in irgendwelche Foren wo sie keiner kennt und wo ihre Meinung auch niemanden interessiert...


> Tiere können ohne den Menschen überleben der Mensch kann es nicht (auch nich als Kanibale)




Tiere sind ja viel mehr als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie weit geht denn "Tier" - sind alle nichtmenschlichen Lebensformen Tiere? Wenn du soweit gehen willst um das zu vergleichen, dann stell den Satz um in: "Jede Spezies ist allein gesehen nicht überlebensfähig, weil ihr die Nahrungsgrundlage fehlt" - das heisst, gäbe es NUR Löwen auf der Welt, und nichts anderes, so müssten Löwen Gras fressen oder sterben... Ich kenn allerdings nur Katzen (Löwen sind ja Katzen) die nach dem Genuss von Gras kotzen ... (vorzugsweise auf den tollen Wohnzimmerteppich)

komplex denken können viele Tiere. Manche nutzen in freier Wildbahn oder auch in Versuchen verschiedene Werkzeuge gezielt nacheinander oder legen Lagerstätten für Dinge an, die sie mal nebenher brauchen werden.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

warum schreibste dann einen sinnlosen beitrag dazu?


----------



## Night falls (8. September 2009)

Er wollte damit sagen, dass er ein Tier ist.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

nur um zu zeigen, wie schnell man inhaltslose Kommentare erzeugen kann. Und wie weit es her ist, mit der menschlichen Komplexität

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch geglückt


----------



## Yadiz (8. September 2009)

In Bezug auf Verhaltenslehre lassen sich viele Parallelen zwischen uns Menschen und Tieren ziehen. Das Verhalten von Tieren ist, genauso logisch und berechenbar, wie das der Menschen. Der einzige Unterschied ist wohl die Komplexität der Denkmuster - die es uns zum Beispiel erlaubt, wie schon beschrieben, Werkzeuge zu benutzen. Gefühle, Emotionen und Bewusstsein sind nur eine Folge der Gehirntätigkeiten und somit wohl bei Mensch und Tier ähnlich. 

Ich bin jetzt kein Hardcore-Tierschützer, aber allein schon der begriffliche Unterschied Mensch-Tier klingt arrogant. Jeder halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch wird zum Schluss kommen, dass es keinen Unterschied gibt, abgesehen vielleicht von der Intelligenz - und nicht mal da bin ich mir sicher.

Lg


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Achja, Tiere unterscheiden sich gravierend gegenüber dem Menschen in deren Tun. Tiere tun Dinge nur zur eigenen Arterhaltung. Ihr gesammtes Leben ist auf darauf "beschränkt" und ausgerichtet.
> Menschen hingegen tun Dinge aus Neid, Habgier, Zorn und Wolllust. Kein Tier wurde ein anderes Tier töten, weil es mehr Nüsse hat...
> 
> In Wahrheit ist der Mensch das Tier.


Naja... spielende Tiere gibt es schon... und das dient dem Sozialverhalten. Nicht primär der Arterhaltung. Wenn es ein Sozialverhalten gibt, gibt es auch Gefühle die diese Tiere miteinander verbinden.


Menschliche Mütter handeln auch in einigen Bereichen instinktiv um ihren Nachwuchs zu schützen. Dass der Mensch eine Möglichkeit gefunden hat, Wissen zu speichern und zu transportieren hat seine Fähigkeiten enorm gepushed. Wer weiss schon, wie lange wir auf einer Stufe standen, bis einer kam und gesagt hat: "hey, statt dauernd alles neu zu erfinden erfind ich mal ne Sprache, dann könnt ihr es lesen und selber lernen" - quasi das Ur-RTFM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ein Tier einem anderen Futter klaut gibt es. Beispiel: Bären->Honig. Dass Tiere andere Tiere ausnutzen gibt es auch: Alle Parasiten tun es, und Ameisen melken zum Beispiel Läuse ^^ 

das sind allerdings und zugegebenermaße und einzelne, kleine Beispiele. Aber: es ist vorhanden. Und es ist möglich.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werkzeuggebrauch_bei_Tieren


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Uh, bildet euch da mal nichts ein, es gibt z.B. auch Tiere die aus spass töten, und nicht weil sie Hunger haben. 

Nimm z.B. mal Orcas, die "spielen" auch erst mit den Robben, bevor sie sie töten und fressen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Uh, bildet euch da mal nichts ein, es gibt z.B. auch Tiere die aus spass töten, und nicht weil sie Hunger haben.
> 
> Nimm z.B. mal Orcas, die "spielen" auch erst mit den Robben, bevor sie sie töten und fressen.


Das muss nicht mal zwangsläufig nur Spaß sein... vielleicht schmecken sie auch einfach besser, wenn sie vorher gestresst wurden *schulterzuck*


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Dass ein Tier einem anderen Futter klaut gibt es. Beispiel: Bären->Honig. Dass Tiere andere Tiere ausnutzen gibt es auch: Alle Parasiten tun es, und Ameisen melken zum Beispiel Läuse ^^



Das ist kein Ausnutzen und kein Diebstahl. Das ist Nahrungsaufnahme. Nur weil die Nahrung durch andere Tiere erzeugt wird, bleibt es trotzdem schlicht eine Nahrungsbeschaffung. Kein Tier klaut Nachrung ohne sie nicht selber zu benötigen.


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das ist kein Ausnutzen und kein Diebstahl. Das ist Nahrungsaufnahme. Nur weil die Nahrung durch andere Tiere erzeugt wird, bleibt es trotzdem schlicht eine Nahrungsbeschaffung. Kein Tier klaut Nachrung ohne sie nicht selber zu benötigen.



Das sagst du!

Ich konnte früher meinem Hund frisch Abendessen geben, wenn ich dann Essen wollte und mir ist mein Butterbrot runtergefallen, hat es nichtmal den Boden berührt, obwohl mein Hund eigentlich Satt sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl Futterneid bei Tieren. Gerade bei Affen ist es sehr beliebt dem anderen das Essen zu klauen.


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl Futterneid bei Tieren. Gerade bei Affen ist es sehr beliebt dem anderen das Essen zu klauen.


Da kenn ich manche Menschen auch die so etwas machen


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2009)

Lodrik23 schrieb:


> Halllo
> 
> Wir haben in Religion momentan das Thema Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier und müssen dazu einen Aufsatz schreiben nur mir fällt nichts
> Ich will hier keinen Fertigen Aufsatz sondern einfach nur ein paar anregungen und auch keine Biologischen Unterschiede, sonder was eigenschaften verhalten etc angeht.
> ...


Der Mensch ist das einzige Tier, dass sich Selbst erkennen und daraus Konsequenzen ziehen kann.


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist das einzige Tier, dass sich Selbst erkennen und daraus Konsequenzen ziehen kann.



Was bei manchen Menschen im Endeffekt dazu führt, dass die Spiegel abgehängt werden ^^


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

ich kenne die Beweggründe der Viecher nicht ... hab sie nie danach gefragt...




aber, wenn ich den Gesichtsausdruck meiner Katze manchmal so sehe, so denke ich mir schon, dass sie genau weiss was abgeht. Und ich könnt mir denken, dass sie öfters mal da sitzt und denkt "so, der Kasper stolpert gleich wieder über das skateboard... das wird wieder lustig"


----------



## Toastbrod (9. September 2009)

Möter, halb Mensch, halb Köter


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Hab ich gestern gelesn in dem Buch "Glück kommt selten allein"

Der Mensch utnerscheidet sich vom Tier weil wir zu Musik tanzen!


----------



## Hubautz (9. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern gelesn in dem Buch "Glück kommt selten allein"
> 
> Der Mensch utnerscheidet sich vom Tier weil wir zu Musik tanzen!



Hmm ich hoffe das ist nicht alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist aber schon interessant, wenn man darüber nachdenkt. Viel unterscheidet uns wirklich nicht von Tieren.


----------



## Cørradø (9. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich konnte früher meinem Hund frisch Abendessen geben, wenn ich dann Essen wollte und mir ist mein Butterbrot runtergefallen, hat es nichtmal den Boden berührt, obwohl mein Hund eigentlich Satt sein sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du gibst ernsthaft deinem Hund zu Essen bevor DU gegessen hast und wunderst dich dann, dass er dir dein Essen wegschnappt, wenn er die Gelegenheit dazu bekommt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> aber, wenn ich den Gesichtsausdruck meiner Katze manchmal so sehe, so denke ich mir schon, dass sie genau weiss was abgeht. Und ich könnt mir denken, dass sie öfters mal da sitzt und denkt "so, der Kasper stolpert gleich wieder über das skateboard... das wird wieder lustig"


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Köstlich... 

So ähnlich gehts mir mit meiner Katze auch wenn sie vor dem Fenster steht und unbedingt rein will. Der Gesichtsausdruck sieht auch in etwa so aus als wolle sie, "Mach endlich das scheixx Fenster auf du Arsch!" sagen.


----------



## sarika (9. September 2009)

mir ist doch noch ein gravierender unterschied eingefallen. menschen haben fantasie, sie können sich alles mögliche vorstellen, dadurch auch träume verwirklichen, bzw da es ein aufsatz für religion ist, der mensch ist meines wissens nach das einzige wesen was glauben kann.

als kleiner joke....warum gehen ameisen nicht in die kirche.......weil sie inSekten sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2009)

Und keiner kann wissen,ob Tiere das nicht auch haben..
Träumen tun unsere Tierchen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> als kleiner joke....warum gehen ameisen nicht in die kirche.......weil sie inSekten sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also den muß ich mir merken der ist echt SUPER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manowår schrieb:


> Und keiner kann wissen,ob Tiere das nicht auch haben..
> Träumen tun unsere Tierchen auf jeden Fall.



Mein Hund träumt definitiv! Das hört man schon alleine wenn er schläft:"wüff....wüff......GRRRRRRRR....wüff....wüff..."

Und trotzdem! Der Mensch strebt nach höherem! Er hat nicht nur Träume sondern auch Visionen! Und wieviele Menschen haben ihren Traum schon zur Realität gemacht?
Was nicht mit einfacher Bedürfnissbefriedigung zu tun hat? Und so komisch es klingen mag: Tiere haben keine Religion!


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tiere haben keine Religion!



Also zeugen sie doch von einer höheren Intelligenz! :>

Aber wenn nicht mal ein Dr.Dolittle auftaucht,wird man manche Fragen,die Tiere angeht, nie beantwortet können.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Also zeugen sie doch von einer höheren Intelligenz! :>
> 
> Aber wenn nicht mal ein Dr.Dolittle auftaucht,wird man manche Fragen,die Tiere angeht, nie beantwortet können.



Such nicht woanders such bei dir! Wirst du nur von niederen Instinkten gelenkt? Oder hast du Träume und Visionen die du in die Tat umsetzen willst? Und vor allem: Glaubst du daran?

Vielleicht solltest du für dich selbst entscheiden ob du dich als Tier oder Mensch siehst.....


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2009)

Na sicher habe ich das,wer sollte das nicht haben? 
Mir gings jetzt nur drum,dass man nicht wissen kann, ob Tiere das nicht auch tun. Vllt ist es für Hunde, die großartigste Sache, an dem Hinterteil eines anderen Hundes zu schnüffeln *g*


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na sicher habe ich das,wer sollte das nicht haben?
> Mir gings jetzt nur drum,dass man nicht wissen kann, ob Tiere das nicht auch tun. Vllt ist es für Hunde, die großartigste Sache, an dem Hinterteil eines anderen Hundes zu schnüffeln *g*



Wenn ein Tier sich soviele Gedanken machen würde wie ein Mensch würde es sich anders verhalten. Das alleine ist doch schon ein Beweis dafür, das sie es nicht tun.

Dein Beispiel zeigt eigentlich nur ein "niederes Ziel" was dementsprechend auf einen niederen Instinkt oder ein niederes Selbstverständniss hinweisen kann.


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

wer weiss schon was Tiere denken...




aber um Religion zu haben, muss einer dem anderen was erzählen. Dazu braucht es Kommunikation.

und ob die unter den Tieren so ausgeprägt vorhanden ist ist unklar


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> wer weiss schon was Tiere denken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur weil wir sie nicht verstehen, heißt das nicht das sowas nicht existieren würde...
Wäre ja schon fast so als würdest du sagen: "Franzosen können keine Religion haben, weil es dafür Kommunikation braucht" nur weil du es nicht verstehst...


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil wir sie nicht verstehen, heißt das nicht das sowas nicht existieren würde...
> Wäre ja schon fast so als würdest du sagen: "Franzosen können keine Religion haben, weil es dafür Kommunikation braucht" nur weil du es nicht verstehst...



Ich seh in Frankreich Kirchen, ich sehe Franzosen mit Kreuz, ich sehe Pfarrer!

Und was siehst du bei Tieren?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

nur weil tiere nicht kreuzigen können -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich seh in Frankreich Kirchen, ich sehe Franzosen mit Kreuz, ich sehe Pfarrer!
> 
> Und was siehst du bei Tieren?



Das Tiere offensichtlich keine Christen sind! Religion ist nicht bedingt durch die Anwesenheit von Instiutionellen Orten oder Symbolen!


----------



## Vreen (9. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Tiere folgen ihrem Instinkt. Sie tun Dinge also nicht aufgrund logischer Schlussfolgerungen. Nehmen wir dein Beispiel mit dem Eichhörnchen. Das Eichhörnchen vergräbt seine Nüsse weil ihm sein Instinkt es so vorgibt.




deshalb wollen auch die meistens menschen kinder kriegen, sich reproduzieren, erfolgreich und erfolgreicher im sammeln und jagen sein um ihre eigenen vorteile auszubauen,
besitz und land etc erwerden usw usw...
das passiert alles nur aus dem freien willen jedes einzelnen menschen und hat nichts mit instinkten zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (9. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Franzosen können keine Religion haben, weil es dafür Kommunikation braucht"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prophet!!
Dafür bau ich dir nen Tempel und opfer dir Captain Janeway (wenn sie keine Jungfrau mehr sein sollte: ICH WARS NICHT!).


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal ehrlich...

WTF?


----------



## Rhak (9. September 2009)

Ein großer Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ist z.B. die Möglichkeite der Selbstreflektion, also die Fähigkeit, sich selbst und seine Handlungen in der Umwelt zu sehen und mit ihr in Beziehung zu setzen. Das können Tiere nicht (oder nur in sehr geringem Umfang). Das ist es auch, was wir gemeinhin als Bewusstsein bezeichnen. Haben Tiere Moralvorstellungen?


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

hmm




viele Menschen haben keine Religion: sind sie deswegen Tiere? oO


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich...
> WTF?



Ach komm schon! Ich hab gelacht!^^ Vielleicht hat er ja französische Verwandtschaft? Oder gar halb Franzose? Dann wäre seine "Kritik" an deiner Theorie durchaus gerechtfertigt.......





Phash schrieb:


> viele Menschen haben keine Religion: sind sie deswegen Tiere? oO



Wenn wir sagen der Mensch ist eine Mischung aus niederen tierischen Instinkten und einem geistig-intelligenten Wesen was nach höherem strebt, er aber nicht nach höherem strebt, was bleibt noch über?


----------



## Rhak (9. September 2009)

Religion als Maßstab für Menschlichkeit ist absurd! Religion entsteht aus Glauben heraus (Ist Glaube ein Teil von Menschlichkeit? Ich würde sagen 'nein'), und wenn man einige Religionen betrachtet, so stellt man fest, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung menschlicher ist als die Anhänger dieser bestimmten Religionen. Wobei es hier natürlich wie überall sonst auch, auf die Definition von "Menschlichkeit" ankommt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unsere katzen sind sich sehr ähmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten is immernoch sie kratzen an der tür 10 min lang bis man entnervt aufsteht und die tür aufmacht -.- dann kommen sie rein gucken sich kurz um und rennen raus =/


----------



## Vreen (9. September 2009)

Rhak schrieb:


> Haben Tiere Moralvorstellungen?



haben menschen moralvorstellungen?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> haben menschen moralvorstellungen?



Ja. Die meissten zumindest.


----------



## Rhak (9. September 2009)

Nicht die meisten, aber viele würde ich schon sagen.


----------



## Natar (9. September 2009)

damit das mal gesagt wird:

ihr seid echt witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da muss ein simpler Beitrag kommen und schon artet es wieder in sinnlichen Diskussionen aus

moral, glaube, intuition, wertschätzung
da kommt alles vor

*thumpsup*


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> haben menschen moralvorstellungen?



Wenn wir mal davon ausgesehen, dass der Mensch niedere Instinkte wie auch eine höhere Intelligenz hat, das es sichtbare Materie gibt und unsichtbare Energie, dann kommt man schnell zu dem Entschluß: Auf unserer Welt kann beides nur im Einklang leben.

So wie alles einen Anfang und ein Ende hat, so wird auch jedes Ungleichgewicht irgendwann ins gegenteil überschwappen bis es sich auf einer harmonischen Ebene eingependelt hat!

Der Mensch muß sich auf beidem Entwickeln! Geistig wie Materiel!

In der langen Zeit der Geschichte versuchte die Kirche immer und immer wieder die Wissenschaft zu unterdrücken! Aus Angst, man könnte ihre Macht anzweifeln!

Irgendwann kam es zur revolution! Heute ist es genau umgekehrt, die Kirche wird belächelt, ja Gläubige Menschen werden belächelt und nur was Wissenschaftlich erzählt (zum Teil nicht einmal erwiesen wurde) wird als einzig Wahr erklärt!

Und doch rennen wir wieder in die gleichen Fehler, die wir schon einmal machten nur tragen sie heute einen anderen Deckmantel!

Wir leben in einer darwinisitischen Wirtschaft! Der Größere frisst den Kleineren! Und wer oben ist an der Nahrungskette, der hat die größte Macht! Vergessen ist die Nächstenliebe, Gleichberechtigung ist etwas, dass eher erzählt, aber nicht gelebt wird. Ja wir lassen uns nur noch von der Wirtschaft regieren! Es geht nicht mehr um den Menschen, es geht nur noch schlicht um nackte Zahlen! Macht doch mal die Augen auf! 

Wir glauben es und rennen hinterher wie Lemminge! Wir sind wie isolierte, selbstinteressiert handelnde soziologische Einzeller
Egozentriker, man selbst allein hat die einzig wahre Weisheit, Ignoranz, Intoleranz (einseitige Intoleranzt ist auch Intoleranz: "Warum verstehst du nicht was ich sage? du liegst falsch!")

Die subjektive Rechte werden gezielt gegen andere gerichtet und eingesetzt Freiheiten werden als Recht gegen andere rücksichtslos durchgesetzt. Es geht nicht mehr um Gerechtigkeit oder Verständniss, einzig und allein Gnadenlos die eigenen Rechte AUF kosten von anderen durchzusetzen ist mittlerweile die Devise!

Es besteht keine gesellschaftliche Solidarität mehr! Einzig und allein wird für sich selbst hinterfragt "Und was hab ich davon?"
Wozu? Warum soll ich Zivi machen? Verlier ich ja ein jahr... schaut ins Forum jungs!

-> selbst private Sphären werden Machanismen, die von persönlichen Präferenzen und nicht etwa von Solidarität o.ä. (christlich: Nächstenliebe) mehr bestimmt sind.
-> keine zwischenpersönliche Solidarität mehr
-> Konsum/Konsumentenfunktion ersetzt Sinn 

Sinnsuche? Wer sucht noch einen Sinn in seinem Leben wenn man sich in irgendwas Materielles flüchten kann? Sei es ein MMORPG oder Autos oder sonst irgendein Hobby was einem einfach den Kopf für ein paar Std abschaltet. Doch tatsächliche Sinnsuche machen nur noch die wenigsten. 

Und wie äussert sich das? Es ist paradox! Zum einen flüchten wir uns in "Nebensächlichkeiten" zum anderen beschweren wir uns darüber, das unsere Interessen keiner mehr Wahrnimmt, wo wir doch tatsächlich noch nie an der ganzen Sache interesse gezeigt haben!

-> öffentlich wirkt sich diese demotivierte Haltung in Politikverdrossenheit aus.
Das machich NICHt an 77% Wahlbeteiligung fest, was eine tolle Quote ist, die hoffentlich wieder erreicht oder gar getoppt werden wird am 27.
Bäh-Haltung... "keine Partei vertritt meine Interessen wirklich" (ja welche Interessen denn wenn du gar keine hast ausser WOW zocken?) und "niemand schenkt mir gehör" und "die machen doch eh, was sie wollen". 

Das PROBLEM der Politik, dass diese persönlich motivierte (bzw motivationslose) Verdrossenheit noch SCHÜRT ist, dass Entscheidungsprozesse nicht mehr auf nationaler oder parlamentarischer Ebene getroffen werden sondern international, supernational oder gar NUR wirtschaftlich!
Bestes Beispiel "EU-Verfassung". Hier spielt sogar die persönliche verdrossenheit wieder mit rein. 

Der EU-Vertrag von Lissabon wurde von Deutschland soweit "genehmigt", wenn jetzt noch die Iren zustimmen dann ist er durch! Hat ihn mal wer gelesen? Mal hinterfragt was darin steht? Was uns danach erwartet? Wenn Politik und Gesetzgebung getrennt ist? Wenn wir nur noch Politiker wählen, die Gesetze von anderen gemacht werden? Wenn Wirtschaft das wichtigste Gut ist, was es zu beschützen gilt? 

Ich würde euch nicht empfehlen dann auf die Straße zu gehen, denn bei einem Aufruhr darf der Staat scharf schiesen! 

Hat euch keiner gesagt? Komisch oder? Entweder sie haben es nicht geblickt oder sie wollten es euch nicht sagen! Genauso wenig wie nach dieser Verfassung die Pharmakonzerne auch nur einen Cent zahlen wenn ihr Impfschäden davon tragt! Aber darüber spricht keiner! Entweder sie verstehen es nicht, wollen es nicht verstehen oder es wird vertuscht!

Und was wir tun können? Wir sind so eng in der Wirtschaft eingebunden, dass diese Frage eigentlich nur mit dem senken des Hauptes beantwortet werden kann. Denn ganz gleich wen wir wählen, sie werden kaum viel tun können! Und ein größerer Umbruch wird wohl nicht stattfinden. Also warten wir eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass der Eimer überläuft. Und wir nach dem großen Chaos wieder die Chance haben, fair und MITEINANDER zu leben. 

Traurig aber wahr, momentan kann man leise hören wie gesungen wird "Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft über alles", was einst Offiziere waren sind jetzt juristische Personen die noch Gewissenloser vorantreiben.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Rhak schrieb:


> Nicht die meisten, aber viele würde ich schon sagen.



Moral ist nicht, was Du dir vorstellst. Moral ist unterschiedlich. Also haben auch die meissten eine Moral.

Mir persönlich ist es scheiß egal, wenn ich eine tote Ratte sehe, oder sie sogar selbst getötet habe.
Andere würden das scharf verurteilen.

Moral liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.

EDIT @Scrätcher: Weltverbesserer inc.?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. September 2009)

Lodrik23 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das Tiere von ihrem Verhalten und ihre Art besser sind als wir Menschen ich hab zB noch nie gesehn das Tiere ihren Lebensraum mutwillig vernichten


Das ist einfach aus dem Grund so, weil die meisten Tiere zu blöd zum böse sein sind, einfach gesagt ^^


----------



## Rhak (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Moral ist nicht, was Du dir vorstellst.



Nicht im allgemeinen, aber meine Moral*vorstellung* ist das, was ich mir unter Moral *vorstelle*. Klingt logisch, ist auch so. Viele Menschen unterscheiden sich natürlich in ihren Moralvorstellungen, da hast du recht. 

@Scrätcher: Gewagte These mit dem Gleichgewicht, das sich einpendelt. Liest man doch zwischen den Zeilen, dass du eine Revolution der Kirche gegen die weltlichen Mächte kommen siehst. Müsste ich mir nochmal genauer durch den Kopf gehen lassen aber was den Materialismus angeht hast du in großen Teilen recht. 

"Noch will, was ewig ist, kein einig Mensch betrachten." 

-Andres Gryphius (1663)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Rhak schrieb:


> Nicht im allgemeinen, aber meine Moral*vorstellung* ist das, was ich mir unter Moral *vorstelle*. Klingt logisch, ist auch so. Viele Menschen unterscheiden sich natürlich in ihren Moralvorstellungen, da hast du recht.



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, das jeder mehr oder weniger klar denkende Mensch eine Moralvorstellung hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT @Scrätcher: Weltverbesserer inc.?



Stell dir vor ein Mensch würde ein Lied singen mit einer wundervollen Stimme. Ein andere Mensch würde es hören den Text aufschreiben und dazu: "Nie hörte ich etwas schöneres als dieses Lied!" 100 Jahre später findet ein Forscher den Liedtext und singt es obwohl er ein begnadeter Forscher ist, sind seine Gesangskünste eher mit einer Gießkanne in der Schrottpresse vergleichbar. Er lacht und sagt: "Die müssen echt gesponnen haben! Das Lied ist grottenschlecht!"

Er würde nicht verstehen was an diesem Lied so schön war. Nur weil man die selbe Sprache spricht, muß das nicht bedeuten, dass man sicher deshalb immer versteht. Ich erwarte auch nicht das du meinen Text verstehst! Ich hab auch nichts gegen Kritik, wenn sie konstruktiv ist und mir die Möglichkeit gibt, meine Meinung zu überdenken. 

Dein "Weltverbesserer inc.?", so leid es mir tut, ich weiß nicht was du damit aussagen willst! Vielleicht verstehe ich dich jetzt nicht, weil du hättest ebenso gut sagen können "boar ist bei uns heute schönes Wetter!" es wäre ebensowenig bei mir angekommen, was dieses Thema betrifft. 



Rhak schrieb:


> @Scrätcher: Gewagte These mit dem Gleichgewicht, das sich einpendelt. Liest man doch zwischen den Zeilen, dass du eine Revolution der Kirche gegen die weltlichen Mächte kommen siehst. Müsste ich mir nochmal genauer durch den Kopf gehen lassen aber was den Materialismus angeht hast du in großen Teilen recht.



Revolution ist so negativ behaftet! Die ersten Gedanken bei Revolution ist immer: gewaltsamer Umbruch, rollende Köpfe! Ich würde es in "revolutionärer Umbruch" umändern.

Physisch und Psychisch:

Wir brauchen zu Essen und zu trinken sonst sterben wir
Wir brauchen einen Sinn, Motivation, Kraft sonst vegetieren wir nur vor uns hin.

Wenn ich lese: ich habe keinen freien Willen weil ich mich der Gesellschaft beugen muß, ist das eher ein vegetieren. Oder?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Ich zielte damit auf deine Meinung ab, das die heutigen Menschen zu sehr auf sich selbst achten.
Ist an sich auch nicht falsch, nur du vergisst dabei, dass das schon immer so war.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass man jemanden fragt, ob er nicht nach Bagdad will, um den Menschen dort zu helfen.
Der größte Teil wird das verneinen, nicht weil sie schlechte Menschen sind, sondern weil sie an ihrem Leben hängen.

In diesem Leben geht es nicht nur um "Kacke, ich muss meinen Arsch retten!" - es geht auch darum, dass man an seinen Mitmenschen hängt. Freunde, Familie und so weiter.
Ich persönlich würde ja wetten, dass der größte Teil eine Menge aufsich nehmen würde, um einen Menschen, der ihm nahe steht, zu helfen.

Meiner Meinung nach, kann man niemandem verübeln, wenn ihm Menschen egal sind, die tausende von Kilometern entfernt sind.


Der Sinn des Lebens ist so unterschiedlich wie die Moralvorstellungen. Die einen wollen Sänger werden, die anderen wollen einfach nur genug verdienen, um ein anständiges Leben zu führen. Wieder andere leben, weil man sie als Embryo nicht gefragt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit "der Gesellschaft beugen" hat das meiner Ansicht nach rein garnichts zu tun. Mit freiem Willen allerdings umso mehr - ich selbst kann entscheiden, ob ich faul auf der Haut liege und kein Geld habe, oder ob ich mich anstrenge.



> Es besteht keine gesellschaftliche Solidarität mehr! Einzig und allein wird für sich selbst hinterfragt "Und was hab ich davon?"
> Wozu? Warum soll ich Zivi machen? Verlier ich ja ein jahr... schaut ins Forum jungs!



Warum Zivi machen, wenn man es nicht will? Freier Wille ist hier wieder der Punkt.



> -> Konsum/Konsumentenfunktion ersetzt Sinn



Also ich esse Schokolade, weil es mir schmeckt. Konsumgesellschaft? Danke, gerne.
Konsum ersetzt keinen Sinn. Konsum ist der Sinn. Wir essen um zu leben, um zu genießen, um Freude zu haben. Wir kleiden uns, um was am Leib zu haben. Die einen, um ihre Mitmenschen zu schonen (Solidarität! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die anderen aus Scham und wieder andere laufen nackt rum, wieso nicht? 
Das sollte doch Sinn genug sein.

Solange jeder glücklich ist und die Freiheit genießt, die für einen Menschen wichtig ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn Du dich gerne um andere Menschen sorgst, kannst Du das gerne machen. Wenn Du gerne die Gesellschaft kritisierst, kannst du das gerne machen, ändern wird sie sich dadurch aber nichts. Dazu sind die Triebe und Gefühle des Menschen zu ausschlaggebend für sein Verhalten. Neid, Gier, Hass, Liebe, alles hat seine Wirkung auf den Menschen.

Um an der Solidarität etwas zu ändern, musst du den Menschen ändern. Um das zustande zu bringen, musst du Evolution spielen.



Ich hoffe das kam alles so rüber, wie ich beabsichtigte. Glaube aber, das sich die Struktur des Textes so nach und nach aufgelöst hat. Egal ... das sind meine Gedanken dazu.^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Ganz wichtig - Mensch ist:
 selbstzerstoererisch.
Mordet ohne notwendigkeit 
Aber auch:
Hilft manchmal ohne einen grund (Bei den tieren: Hilfe nur an Rudelmitglieder)
Beschaeftigt sich mit problemen anderer
Ist vortpflanzung nicht einziges ziel der partnerschaft, wie bei tieren



Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT @Scrätcher: Weltverbesserer inc.?


Besser Weltenverbesserer (Sollte es mehr geben!) als ein schwarzmaler, der mit seinem eingeschraenkten horizont lebt, und meint "Was nicht verboten ist ist nicht schlecht" und rechtfertigt schlechte handlungen mit "Es gibt schlimmeres" "es sind eh alle schlecht" usw.

Ich koennte das von Scrätcher geschriebene fast alles mit Blut unterschreiben...

Und wieder das tolle lied- 
*Es ist nicht deine schuld das die welt ist wie sie ist, es waer nur deine schuld wenn sie so bleibt 
*(Die Aerzte-Deine Schuld)


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Besser Weltenverbesserer (Sollte es mehr geben!) als ein schwarzmaler, der mit seinem eingeschraenkten horizont lebt, und meint "Was nicht verboten ist ist nicht schlecht" und rechtfertigt schlechte handlungen mit "Es gibt schlimmeres" "es sind eh alle schlecht" usw.
> 
> Ich koennte das von Scrätcher geschriebene fast alles mit Blut unterschreiben...
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein Schwarzmaler, sondern Realist. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Ich bin realist. 
Ich versuch die sachen zu sehen wie sie sind.
Aber nur, um die tatsachen zu kennen, und sie richtig in der zukunft einzustzen, fuer meine ziele.
Als realist sieht man nicht nur das schlechte. Man kann denken, es gibt nur schlechtes zu sehen, aber denn bist du in wirklichkeit kein realist, da du deine sinne von trauer/wut/schmerz beeinflusst.

*Wer keinen Mut zum Traeumen hat-hat keine Kraft zum kaempfen
*-Che Guevara

*Es ist nicht deine schuld das die welt ist wie sie ist, es waer nur deine schuld wenn sie so bleibt 
*(Die Aerzte-Deine Schuld)

und 

*&#8222;Wer kämpft, kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.&#8220;
*

Das sind meine Leitfaeden.
Und wer die tatsachen nicht kennt und fuer sich nutzt, wird seine traeume nicht verwirklichen koennen


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin realist.
> Ich versuch die sachen zu sehen wie sie sind.
> Aber nur, um die tatsachen zu kennen, und sie richtig in der zukunft einzustzen, fuer meine ziele.
> Als realist sieht man nicht nur das schlechte. Man kann denken, es gibt nur schlechtes zu sehen, aber denn bist du in wirklichkeit kein realist, da du deine sinne von trauer/wut/schmerz beeinflusst.




Ich seh nicht nur das schlechte, aber ich sehe es so, wie es ist.

Ich bin mir klar, dass im nahen Osten Menschen für belangloses Zeug getötet werden. Bin mir aber auch bewusst, dass ich daran nichts ändern kann.

Gleichzeitig sehe ich aber auch, wie Menschen ihre Freude an Computerspielen/Fussball/Geschlechtsverkehr etc. haben und denke "Wenn sie es wollen, dann sollen sie es machen."

Es gibt gutes und schlechtes in der Welt. Beides muss da sein, um das andere zu erkennen.
Und nur, weil man etwas nicht ändern will, ist man kein dummer/schlechter/unsolidaritärer Mensch.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

hab och nie gesagt. ich verurteile keine menschen, sondern menscheneinstellungen


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich verurteile keine menschen, sondern menscheneinstellungen



...und das könnt ich jetzt wiederum mit Blut unterschreiben.....


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...und das könnt ich jetzt wiederum mit Blut unterschreiben.....


Hier nimm meins, damit es für die Nachwelt festgehalten wird!
/ritzt sich mit einem langen Bowie-Messer einen leichten Schnitt an seinem linken Unterarm und hält Scrätcher die blutende Wunde hin


----------



## Raethor (16. September 2009)

Cytologisch beides dasselbe.

Wie ich Religionsunterricht gehasst habe :<


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

Auf Zeit Online habe ich gerade einen Artikel gelesen, welcher meine Aussagen, dass nur Menschen _(inkl. unseren Vorwahren)_ zur unnötiger Gewalt greifen, untermauert.



> Der Mensch wurde zum »gefährlichsten aller Tiere«(...)


 - Meine Rede...


----------



## Stancer (30. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh biologisch gesehen ist der Mensch auch nur ein Tier. Das menschliche Gehirn ist zu 99% so aufgebaut wie das eines Wals !

Und die meisten Dinge, die man vermeintlich als Eigenschaften des Menschen ansieht, findet man auch bei Tieren.

Bestes Beispiel : Rabenvögel gehören neben Delfinen zu den intelligentesten Tieren auf der Erde.

Sie benutzen Werkzeuge wie Stöcke aber machen sich z.b. auch ein fahrendes Auto zu nutze, indem sie Nüsse auf die Fahrbahn werfen um diese zu knacken. Ausserdem haben sie ein Selbstbewusstsein, verständigen sich mit anderen Vögeln, können Wissen weitergeben und sind in der Lage komplexe Abläufe zu erkennen und diese bei Problemen zu lösen.

Demnach kann man auch dort nicht ansetzen, das der Mensch... Mensch ist.

Dann setz ich mal woanders an und zwar Eigenschaften, die der Mensch hat, die es im Tierreich nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht gibt.

Der Mensch :

- vernichtet sich selbst
- zerstört seine Umwelt um einen kurzzeitigen Vorteil für sich zu erlangen
- vermehrt sich unkontrolliert
- glaubt an der Spitze der Nahrungskette zu stehen

Punkt 1 ist fast einmalig. Lediglich Ameisen führen Kriege gegeneinander. Andere Tiere kämpfen zwar auch, aber dies geschieht nie aus der Motivation den anderen umzubringen. Der geschlagene ordnet sich unter und das Leben geht weiter.

Punkt 2 und 3 findet man fast nur beim Menschen, was aber eher daran liegt, das der Mensch keine Fressfeinde hat. Wenn eine Spezies z.b. in eine Umwelt gelangt, wo es für diese keine natürlichen Feinde gibt, vermehrt diese sich auch explosionsartig.

Der letzte Punkt stimmt, wobei man aber auch wieder fragen muss, ob ein Löwe bewusst ist, das er in der Nahrungskette recht weit oben steht.

Allerdings gibt es Organismen die über dem Menschen stehen und das sind die Viren/Bakterien. Sie überleben fast überall, vermehren sich rasend schnell, sind extrem anpassungsfähig. Das einzige was ihnen fehlt ist die geistige Kapazität aber sie brauchen das auch nicht.

Nachdem nun die Punkte Intelligenz, Biologie und Verhalten erledigt sind bleibt wohl nur noch die ethische Betrachtungsweise. Ich denke, da das Thema von der Religionslehrerin losgetreten wurde, wollte sie auch genau darauf hinaus. Denn scheinbar ist der Mensch das einzige Lebewesen, das an höhere Wesen und Götter glaubt.

Allerdings ist das nicht beweisbar. Vielleicht haben auch Tiere eine Vorstellung vom Leben nach dem Tod oder wie alles entstanden ist.
Vielleicht sind Ameisenhaufen gar keine Kolonien, sondern eine Art Pyramide für den Ameisengott ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine MEinung : Gibt keinen Unterschied. Der Mensch ist ein Tier, das gelernt hat seine Umwelt in hohem Mass zu beeinflussen


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Meine MEinung : Gibt keinen Unterschied. Der Mensch ist ein Tier, das gelernt hat seine Umwelt in hohem Mass zu beeinflussen



ein klares /sign


----------



## Bader1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Vorausplanendes Handeln


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

und was is mit dem winterschlaf? oder das tiere vorräte anlegen für spätere zeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (30. Oktober 2009)

hm naja, aber das ist ja eher erblich veranlagt.
Ich mein jetzt:
Die nächsten Jahre arbeite ich hart, dann bau ich mir ein Haus, such mir ne Frau, will 2 Kinder etc...


----------



## Stancer (30. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> hm naja, aber das ist ja eher erblich veranlagt.
> Ich mein jetzt:
> Die nächsten Jahre arbeite ich hart, dann bau ich mir ein Haus, such mir ne Frau, will 2 Kinder etc...



Und was unterscheidet dich dadurch von einem Tier ? Ein Tier arbeitet auch Hart um für seine Selbsterhaltung zu sorgen. Hast du mal gesehen was diverse Vogelarten machen um ein Weibchen zu finden ?

Die bauen ein Nest, umwerben dann das Weibchen mit einem Tanz und wenn das Weibchen interessiert ist schaut es sich das gebaute Nest an. Wenn es ok ist bleibt es, wenn nicht macht es das Nest kaputt und das Männchen darf alles neu aufbauen.

Mhhh erinnert einen irgendwie an "Heirat und Scheidung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch der bekannte Satz "Der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewesen, das sich Sorgen macht in der Zukunft kein Essen zu haben" ist falsch. Viele Tiere legen sich Vorräte an für schlechte Zeiten. Angefangen bei Spinnen über Nager, die sich ganze Vorratslager aufbauen bis hin zu Tieren, die andere für sich Arbeiten lassen. Ameisen z.b. halten sich Blattläuse wie Kühe. Die Ameisen schützen die Blattläuse und dafür "melken" sie von den Blattläusen eine Art Nektar. Wenn Nahrung aber knapp wird, fressen die Ameisen die Blattläuse auch.

Andere Tiere ernähren sich von anderen Tieren, rotten diese aber nie komplett aus, sondern lassen immer so viele übrig, das sich der Bestand wieder erholen kann


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und was is mit dem winterschlaf? oder das tiere vorräte anlegen für spätere zeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Instinkt bzw. lernen durch Beobachten.


----------



## Stancer (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ihr behauptet also der Mensch handelt nicht nach Instinkt ? Da seid ihr aber ziemlich auf dem Holzpfad. Wie viel von unserem Verhalten wirklich "Bewusst" bzw. "Individuel" gemacht wird ist noch absolut unklar. Aber es gibt eine Menge Instinkte auch beim Menschen. Mit Instinkten meine ich, das keine Entscheidung durch das Bewusstsein getroffen wird, sondern einfach gehandelt wird und wenn man dann alles zusammen rechnet haben wir recht wenig bewusste Kontrolle über unseren Körper.

- Warum z.b. kann man sich nicht selbst ersticken, indem man die Luft anhält ?
- "Bei Männern setzt das Gehirn aus, wenn sie ne extrem schöne Frau sehen". Kennt jeder und ist auch so.
- Verhalten bei Gefahr : Gebt ihr eurem Körper den Befehl sich für eine Flucht zu rüsten ? Also Adrenalin ausschütten, Herzschlag erhöhen, Muskeln anspannen ?
- "Gähnen ist ansteckend" ist auch z.b. ein Sozialverhalten. Wenn einer Gähnt und man ihn dabei beobachtet muss man auch gähnen. Ist ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit als Menschenaffen noch keine Sprache beherrschten.

und und und... man könnte das ewig so fortführen. Unser tägliches Leben wird mehr durch Instikte geleitet als durchs Bewusstsein.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> (...)
> - Warum z.b. kann man sich nicht selbst ersticken, indem man die Luft anhält ?


Weil man zuvor ohnmächtig wird und dadurch automatisch wieder atmet. Meist kommt es soweit garnicht erst. Denn natürlicher Überlebenswillen > Toteswunsch. Nur durch externe Einflüsse kann ein Mensch ersticken.



Stancer schrieb:


> - "Bei Männern setzt das Gehirn aus, wenn sie ne extrem schöne Frau sehen". Kennt jeder und ist auch so.


Aus welcher Zeitschrift hast du das denn? Aus der selben, die behauptet, dass es Samenstaub bei Männern wirklich gibt? 



Stancer schrieb:


> - Verhalten bei Gefahr : Gebt ihr eurem Körper den Befehl sich für eine Flucht zu rüsten ? Also Adrenalin ausschütten, Herzschlag erhöhen, Muskeln anspannen ?


Nein, das tut man i.d.R. nicht. Hat aber weniger mit Instinkten zu tun. Eher ist das eine Methode um die Überlebenschance im Ernstfall zu erhöhen. Instinkt wäre es, wenn ich ahne *bevor* eine Gefahr auf mich zukommt.



Stancer schrieb:


> - "Gähnen ist ansteckend" ist auch z.b. ein Sozialverhalten. Wenn einer Gähnt und man ihn dabei beobachtet muss man auch gähnen. Ist ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit als Menschenaffen noch keine Sprache beherrschten.


Der Grund des Gähnens ist noch nicht einstimmig erforscht. Frage 50 Forscher und du erhältst 30 verschiedene Antworten. Es gibt Forschungsergebnisse welche belegen das Gähnen der/dem Sauerstoffaufnahme, Wärmeausgleich, Empathie, Müdigkeit, Druckausgleich, usw. usf. dienen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie hier und anderswo oft gezeigt, gibt es nur einen einzigen Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier...

Der Mensch überschätzt sich maßlos!


----------



## Yadiz (30. Oktober 2009)

Unterschiede? Der Mensch hält keinen Winterschlaf - außer vlt Schüler und Studenten.
Unterschiede sonst? Mhh, vlt. das Wort: Mensch - Tier.. eigentlich ist der Mensch ja ein Tier, biologisch gesehen.

Im Prinzip ist die Diskussion überflüssig, würde ich jetzt irgendwelche U.S Hardcore Bibel Fanatiker ausschließen *ironie off


----------



## Stancer (30. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ok das Eichhörnchen handelt nach Instinkt. Aber was ist z.b. mit den Krähenvögeln ?  Letztens erst selber erlebt. Ich fahr mim Auto und rechts auf nem Schild sitzt ne Krähe am Straßenrand. Als ich näher komme fliegt sie Quer über die Straße und lässt etwas direkt vor meinem Auto fallen.

Es war ne Nuss oder so. 
Die Krähe macht sowas sicher nicht aus Instinkt, sondern weil sie die Funktionsweise eines Autos verstanden hat. Die warten danach sogar bis die Autos auf der Ampel Rot haben und fliegen dann erst runter um ihre geknackte Nuss einzusammeln.
Bei Krähen hat man sogar schon beobachtet, wie sie sich aus Stöcken kleine Werkzeuge gemacht haben und dies haben sie sich sicher nirgendwo abgeschaut !

Aber ich glaube wir nähern uns der Antwort : Der Mensch unterscheidet sich vom Tier dadurch, das er sich selbst den Tierstatus abspricht !


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Das mit den Instinkten sieht man auch bei vielen Sportarten.
Ein Eishockeystorwart hält z.B. nur wegen Reflexen (Instinkten). Der Weg vom Auge,zum Gehirn (Überlegung), zu den Armen/Beinen würde einfach viel zu lange dauern.

Ich sehe mich als hochentwickeltes Tier, weil wir halt einfach von Affen abstammen.


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2009)

geht auch in die richtung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ger...Gen-850039.html


und jetzt: feierabend :-)


----------



## Topperharly (4. November 2009)

wenn ein wolf einen wolf im wald trifft denkt er sich "oh ein wolf"
wenn ein mensch einen mensch im wald trifft denkt er sich "oh ein mörder"


----------



## Brimbur (4. November 2009)

Er nennts Vernunfts und brauchts allein
nur tierischer als jedes Tier zu sein!


----------



## Dyranè (4. November 2009)

Der größte Unterschied, der mir einfällt, ist dass die Tiere mit der Natur leben und die Menschen die Natur so anpassen, dass sie wie gewollt Leben können. Ohne dabei über lange Sicht auf Konsequenen zu achten.
Ansosnten fällt mir grade nichts weiter ein, bis auf die Wahrnehmung, viele Tiere haben schärfere Sinne, aber ich denke nicht, dass das in deinen Auftrag reinpasst^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. November 2009)

Lodrik23 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das Tiere von ihrem Verhalten und ihre Art besser sind als wir Menschen ich hab zB noch nie gesehn das Tiere ihren Lebensraum mutwillig vernichten



Doch mein Hund vernichtet seinen Lebensraum weil er dauern rumfurzt...da gedeiht nix mehr


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2009)

Biber verändern doch auch die Umwelt? *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Biber verändern doch auch die Umwelt? *g*


betreiben aber keine mutwillige zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2009)

Vllt morden sie sogar damit!
Die schauen mit Sicherheit nicht, ob der Baum den sie gerade zum Sturz bringen, nicht auf irgendein Tier drauffällt ^^


----------

